# Suche c++ Video Tutorials



## SBL-Multimedia (17. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Wie schon oben genannt suche ich c++ Video Tutorials.
Ich verstehe es einfach besser wenn mir es sozusagen als bild beigebracht wird.
Ich habe mir auch am Sonntag die DVD von Video 2 Brain bestellt ich weis nur noch net wann sie kommt weil ich mich mit dem versand aus  Österreich nicht auskenne.

Also wenn ihr was kennt wäre es cool wenn ihr mich an eurem Wissen teilnehmen lasst


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (4. Mai 2006)

Auch wenn die Frage schon vor einiger Zeit gestellt wurde, könnte das hier für einige intressant sein.

http://www.fz-juelich.de/video/cpp/index.html


----------

